
GNU Hurd 0.8, GNU Mach 1.7, GNU MIG 1.7 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/news/2016-05-18-releases.html
======
hackbinary
Is there a simple and easy to follow guide to running Hurh/Mach in a
virtualisation environment? Virtualbox? KVM?

~~~
amaterasu
[http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/running/debian.html](http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/running/debian.html)
has a QEMU image link and instructions.

------
Chris2048
> The Hurd is firstly a collection of protocols formalizing how different
> components may interact. The protocols are designed to reduce the mutual
> trust requirements of the actors thereby permitting a more extensible
> system.

This is great, but what protection do I have against _on silicon_ trust?

